# florescent green



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

i have a florescent green looking algae on the colliseum. any suggestions on what it might be?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i cannot see it in this picture. by any chance can you take a closer one? preferably with a macro lens or macro setting to get a fine clear close image. 

please describe it as best as possible, is the algae hard and smooth? ( coraline algae ) or soft and stringy ( hair aglae ) 
how old is this tank and what lights/lighting are you using?


----------



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

tank is 4 months old, have coraline starting to spread. using standard florescent lighting. if you look at the tower you will see a highlighter looking color. this has started to spread all over. i am concerned that this may be coming from possibly the diffuser pad. i want to make sure this is not hurting the life in the tank. it is smooth.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

Probably the equivalent to the algae we get on the glass, only you can't use a magnet to knock it off. You can use a diaper or pad to knock it off.


----------

